# Players and probably DM wanted in Bordeaux



## Mergan (Dec 19, 2004)

If you are interested please tell me where you play or can play and English/French games would be good


----------



## diaglo (Dec 20, 2004)

i prefer a Pinot Noir myself.   


see if you can find *Gez*


----------



## Mergan (Dec 21, 2004)

So...
Do you live in Bordeaux?


----------



## diaglo (Dec 27, 2004)

Non.

J'habite aux les tunnels de vapeur sous MSU


----------

